# Equal Wages for all people in India Agree or Not?



## Cyberghost (Jun 21, 2014)

Do you agree in setting equal wages for all people in India. For example an IAS officer will have to get the same salary that of a class 4 officer. I think it will reduce corruption,crime etc.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2014)

that is stupid. if all have the same wage, then what's the point of a hard working student who aims for a better job and salary?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 22, 2014)

It will lead to ego clashes and won't work at all. If the government wants to reduce corruption, everyone's salary should be increased and a strict action  for corrupts.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2014)

This is neither jusitifed nor makes sense.
Why would someone take the responsibility of an IAS officer , and work so hard to get to that point if he's meant to get the same salary/wage as that of a junior officer ?
Maybe they should set a minimum wage rate for those working in certain sectors and economical standards.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2014)

FYI , if someone is in a higher role doesn't necessarily means that his job is easier.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 22, 2014)

Don't think there has been  a thread here on which I strongly disagree as much as this.

While I accept that some of the high income people are being paid too excessively, I don't like the idea of equal wages.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 22, 2014)

It wont decrease crime or corruption. It will only increase it. Corruption was born out of greed and envy. You make everyone equal, and they'll be corrupt so they can have more than the other guy.
Something like what jRay said will help decrease corruption.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 22, 2014)

This won't work even in Communism.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 22, 2014)

Absolutely right. Why should I think of becoming a doctor / engineer or even study at all when I can work as a Group D staff and get the same salary?

This doesn't makes any sense at all.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 22, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Do you agree in setting equal wages for all people in India. For example an IAS officer will have to get the same salary that of a class 4 officer. I think it will reduce corruption,crime etc.



It will so include illegal pole vaulters from bangladesh too so it won't work.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank  you OP...this sunday was pretty boring until i saw this thread 

P.S : I strongly disagree with OP's opinion.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 22, 2014)

bad bad idea.

Why should one called be an engg if he earns same amount of money (& respect) ?? 
It's like all your life's hardwork went down the drain


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 23, 2014)

blasphemy!


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2014)

even russian communists didn't go this far, ofcourse we could bring down the disparity.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Do you agree in setting equal wages for all people in India. For example an IAS officer will have to get the same salary that of a class 4 officer. I think it will reduce corruption,crime etc.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 27, 2014)

That will only encourage crime and corruption because honest work isn't giving you any rewards, whether you work hard or just do minimal work.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2014)

Instead they should set up minimum wages for each category of working jobs..


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 27, 2014)

*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/131/351/eb6.jpg


_


----------

